#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  meu onu parou de funciona

## ferrerinha

meu onu v2801E parou de funciona nem consigo acesar ele pelo ip 192.168.101.8 alguem de alguma soluçao

----------


## ferrerinha

Meu onu parou de fuciana eu nem consigo acessar mais ele com o ip 192.168.101.8 só acende a luz power e a luz linck/act auguem tem alguma solução

----------


## avatar52

Consegue ser mais detalhado não? Já mediu se o sinal de fibra está chegando ok?

----------


## 1929

Como o usuário abriu dois tópicos iguais, eu mesclei tudo num só. E também tive a mesma reação da foto...

----------


## Anderson28

As minhas aqui quando acontece isso eu tiro e jogo fora! Não acostuma acontecer, mais nem perco meu tempo tentando arruamar

----------


## marcosddc

soluçã0: compra outra

----------

